# Forum Statistics



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thought some of you might want to know what kind of traffic we get here at DBSTalk. Well, here are a few statistics to wet your appetite.

Every month we get over 1.2 Million hits from 2500 unique IP addresses.

We serve an average of 8 GB of bandwidth (data).

Visitors to DBSTalk span the globe. We get people from:

United States
Canada 
Russia
United Kingdom
Belize
Australia
Saudi Arabia
Spain
Poland
Germany
Mexico
China
Portugal
and Venezuela

Web browsers consist of:

MSIE: 94.14 %
Netscape: 5.531 %
Opera: 0.010 %
Konqueror: 0 % 
Lynx: 0.016 %
Other: 0.298 %

Operating System: 

Windows: 94.67 %
Linux: 0.104 %
Mac/PPC: 1.669 %
Unknown: 3.488 %

So you see, DBSTalk is alive and well so keep posting and have fun!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I guess I'm the .01% that uses Opera


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Me to. Opera is the best!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Tom - welcome to the boards!

Warwick, NY...that isn't too far from me. Only about a half hour. I live in Rockland County.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

WelcomeTo DBSTalk, Tom :hi: 

Opera is pretty fast, although I only use it at school, I started a thread in the potpourri forum about Opera yesterday, any comments feel free to post them


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Opera 6.0 Reports as MSIE 6.0 unless you change it in the prefrences.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm suprised NOBODY uses Konqueror (which is a quite nice browser for Linux), yet a fair percentage use Lynx (an awful text-only browser)


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Why doesn't AOL show up as a browser? I am using AOL. What would I be shown as?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Because AOL ISN'T A BROWSER!!! AOL uses Internet Explorer for now, but will start using Netscape (Mozilla) soon


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

OK, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Why doesn't AOL show up as a browser? I am using AOL. What would I be shown as?

GDP. :lol:


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I gues I am the 5th person here that uses Opera. Opera rules


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am now using opera bc it is so so fast, I wonder what the statistics are now after having all these new people on here?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes Chris (or any other admin with statistics access), could you post the statistics (hits, locations, web browsers operating systems, anything else you got) for the day of 22-Apr-2002? I'd be VERY interested to see how this day compares (not just in hits but also in browsers, etc) to the picture Chris gave us above.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

MSIE: 94.02 % (166550) 
Netscape: 5.681 % (10064) 
Opera: 0.026 % (47) 
Konqueror: 0 % (0) 
Lynx: 0.015 % (28) 
Other: 0.252 % (447) 

Windows: 94.96 % (168225) 
Linux: 0.120 % (214) 
Mac/PPC: 1.602 % (2839) 
Unknown: 3.229 % (5721) 


United States 155740 
Canada 1497 
Russian Federation 859 
United Kingdom 50 
Australia 16 
Belize 16 
France 12 
Spain 7 
Saudi Arabia 6 
Poland 5 
Germany 4 
Netherlands 4 
Mexico 2 
China 1 
Portugal 1 
Venezuela 1


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Yea, my Opera is set to ID as MSIE. So the stats are probably off. If I set it to Opera some websites are way off.

I still love it though.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why couldnt we have just one thing listed as a topic or forum indicating the results at the end of each day of the statistics to this site so that we dont have people asking for them all the time?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Looks like with DBSForums down we are taking quite a ride. 

On the April 22 we had over 284,000 hits.

On the 23rd we had over 338,000 hits.

Looks like our server is doing great and can handle the load just fine.


----------

